# Sharon Marvel (Sharon Arrildt)



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2013)

?FBB?Sharon Arrildt BlackBikini - YouTube


*Sharon Marvel*


(Arrildt)


1987


Junior Nationals - NPC, Overall Winner 
Junior Nationals - NPC, LightWeight, 1st


1989


Jan Tana Amateur - NPC, HeavyWeight, 1st
Jan Tana Amateur - NPC, Overall Winner 
Nationals - NPC, MiddleWeight, 1st


1990


Olympia - IFBB, 6th


1991


Jan Tana Pro Classic - IFBB, 9th
Olympia - IFBB, 5th


1992


Olympia - IFBB, 13th


1993


Ms International - IFBB, 6th
Olympia - IFBB, 8th


1995


Jan Tana Pro Classic - IFBB, 10th


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 18, 2013)

My first thought is the same as seeing the guys from the classic era - not necessarily huge, but nice quality muscle, great full muscle bellies and a beautiful long, lean, tiny waist. Reminds me soo much of Anja Schreiner. Thx for posting Curt!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2013)

fuck female bbers looked so good back then...holy shit


----------

